#ubuntu-budgie 2017-10-23
<bashfulrobot> p7f: That's the default behavior that I myself have not yet found a solution to.
<scootergrisen> How do i translate the gfx bootloader strings?
<scootergrisen> The "Try Ubuntu Budgie without installing" and "Intaller Ubuntu Budgie" strings
<Raqbit> scootergrisen, you can't
<Raqbit> Unless you want to create a custom translated iso for it
<remlap> Hi I want to select multiple files and have them queue up in MPV how can I do this right now they open individually
<remlap> works fine in gnome-mpv
<remlap> now its stopped working in gnome-mpv too
<khangeek> Hi
#ubuntu-budgie 2017-10-24
<tgorzka> good evening
<tgorzka> I have a question. How can I change the icons on the panel (nightlight, wifi...)
<jbicha> fossfreedom: good news: LP: #1716770  sorry it took so very long
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1716770 in ubuntu-community "[TB/DMB] New packageset ~personal-fossfreedom in Artful" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1716770
<fossfreedom> jbicha, thanks!  Any instructions available to upload stuff?
<jbicha> I don't expect bionic to open for a few more days
<fossfreedom> Just reading Steves comment - he's not happy?
<jbicha> you should be able to upload your own SRUs without sponsoring though (still needs SRU Team to approve before the upload will be published)
<jbicha> dput ubuntu
<jbicha> instead of dput ppa:whatever
<fossfreedom> ah - thanks
<jbicha> I think this is updated once per day, so check it tomorrow to see the list of packages you have upload rights for
<jbicha> https://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/packagesets/artful/
<fossfreedom> will do. cheers
<jbicha> once a flavor packageset exists, it is pretty straightforward for any developer to apply for that list and it's pretty easy to grant those rights
<jbicha> so I think that's what slangasek is pushing for mostly
<jbicha> but the list will be a bit different, I'm guessing that tilix will be in the list but rhythmbox-plugin-alternative-toolbar wouldn't be
<fossfreedom> curious - since I'm the author. but I suppose it is because it is now in main.
<jbicha> you could still get ppu rights for it if that happens, especially since the DMB already explicitly granted that to you
<fossfreedom> ok
#ubuntu-budgie 2017-10-25
<D0J0P> Hi there, I'm trying out Ubuntu Budgie 17.10 live, and I'm supposed to be able to see applets on the welcome screen, but for some reason I can't. Is there another way to access the applets?
<tgorzka> Good afternoon
<tgorzka> how can I change the color in the pan clock from white to black?
<f76> Hi folks, I was wonder if this distro had a discussion forum for support?
<fossfreedom> f76, hi - chat type support mainly through our gitter channel - but for general forum style stuff ubuntuforums.org
<f76> Gitter's terrible. Is UbuntuForums.org monitered?
<fossfreedom> f76, its a general forum for all ubuntu based distros
<fossfreedom> can I help in any way?
<f76> I don't have an issue right now, I'm thinking about moving over to Ubuntu Budgie from Xubuntu, I'm just looking at what the distro's support community is like.
<f76> I'm not a fan of gitter since they don't let you delete your account.
<fossfreedom> use the gitter irc bridge - the token is personal to you
<f76> I'm sorry I don't know what that means.
<fossfreedom> https://irc.gitter.im/
<f76> I think I prefer the UbuntuForums. I really don't like Gitter. Would I likely get help if I posted there or are you trying to shepherd people into using Gitter?
<fossfreedom> no - just saying - interactive chat is via gitter - traditional forums style stuff is covered by ubuntuforums
<fossfreedom> or if you have an irc bouncer - just throw a question here and someone will get back-to you.
<f76> Ok thanks. If you don't mind my asking, is there a reason you've decided not to go down the forum route?
<f76> It's just Ubuntufoums isn't linked on your site or anything.
<fossfreedom> the team covers specific budgie support via here, G+, Facebook, Reddit - there aren't many queries via ubuntuforums.
<f76> Ok, thanks for taking the time to answer my questions.
<fossfreedom> yw
#ubuntu-budgie 2017-10-27
<mpmc> Random question guys, any way I can increase the window control icons (min, max, close)?
<fossfreedom> mpmc, increase the size?
<fossfreedom> the window control icons are sized as per your theme.  So in theory you can adjust the appearance and size using GTK CSS
#ubuntu-budgie 2017-10-28
<mpmc> fossfreedom: I have no idea how to do that. Shame there isn't an option somewhere. I would've assumed that increasing the window title size (or even the icon size) would change those too.
<mpmc> Additionally, how do I go about properly debugging a hang in gnome-control-center?
<mpmc> I've ran it with -vvvvv but that doesn't seem to output much.
<fossfreedom> mpmc, not really sure - maybe ask on debian irc? irc.debian.org
<fossfreedom> the #debian channel there
<fossfreedom> not really sure if gnome themselves have an irc channel
<fossfreedom> ah - they do https://wiki.gnome.org/Community/GettingInTouch/IRC
<mpmc> It worked in Xubuntu (16.04), but since the switch to Ubuntu Budgie (17.10) it doesn't quite work, I assume due to the switch over from blueman to BlueZ? I wonder if theirs a separate app I can install.
<mpmc> there's* wow I'm still half asleep >.<
<fossfreedom> kind of odd - there was lots of bluetooth work done this cycle. At a minimum file a bug-report on launchpad ubuntu-bug gnome-control-center to report the hang - or bluez if you definitely think there are more issues to look at.
<mpmc> fossfreedom: It's probably just the cheap bluetooth dongle I have.
#ubuntu-budgie 2018-10-22
<pragomer> I can pin every running programm to the budgie panel (not plank, I mean the panel!) except virtualbox. any tipps?
<notze> HI guys! i like budgie very much. But the  window manager is not working so good. if i press Linux Key + ARROWBOTTOM THE WINDOWS are not positioned propperly. This is IMHO veryimportant for daily use. Can you tell me where i can read further how to fix this issue?
<notze> has anyone an idea
<notze> ?
<notze> Hello
<notze> Has anyone an idea for my pborblem
<notze> HI guys! i like budgie very much. But the  window manager is not working so good. if i press Linux Key + ARROWBOTTOM THE WINDOWS are not positioned propperly. This is IMHO veryimportant for daily use. Can you tell me where i can read further how to fix this issue?
<fossfreedom> notze, not sure what you are referring to - what are you expecting to happen?
#ubuntu-budgie 2018-10-23
<notze> guys
<notze> why is this channel so dead
